
Ask HN: now that Mavericks broke gmail support, what will you use? - tigroferoce
Mail.app does not play well with gmail. Sparrow was bought by Google (and therefore has uncertain future on OS X. Inky seems nice, but it&#x27;s terribly slow and is a resource monster. So what do you use for your email?
======
robmil
I'm using MailMate[1], which is a brilliant client developed by the Danish
coder Benny Kjaer Nielsen. It has too many neat features to name, but the one
I absolutely couldn't live without is the ability to write emails in Markdown.

[1]: [http://freron.com/](http://freron.com/)

------
bobthedino
Why not just wait and see if Apple manages to fix Mail.app?
[http://www.macrumors.com/2013/11/04/apple-preparing-bug-
fix-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2013/11/04/apple-preparing-bug-fix-updates-
to-mail-ibooks-safari-and-remote-desktop/)

~~~
tigroferoce
I need email for work. If I cannot be sure about my mail client I must change
client. However, Mail.app never satisfied me 100%, so I took the opportunity
to scout for better clients.

------
thetron
I started using Airmail[1], and I love it. Mainly for label support with
Gmail, but there's lots of little bits of UI features that I love about.
Definitely worth the $1.99 or whatever it is on the App Store.

[1]: [http://airmailapp.com/](http://airmailapp.com/)

~~~
tigroferoce
I've seen it, but I read that it's very bugged. Did you experienced any
problem?

~~~
hashtree
None here, thus far. Best mail client I've ever used.

~~~
tigroferoce
Good to know. 2$ is definitely worth. Pity there is not a trial version on the
app store.

BTW, is it good to keep zero inbox? I'm so desperate that I was thinking about
writing my own zero inbox-oriented client ...

------
koralatov
I use mutt[1] for all of my e-mail. It's a bit of a bear to set up intially,
but really worth it. There are lots of guides online that ease the pain of
setting it up.

[1]: [http://www.mutt.org/](http://www.mutt.org/)

~~~
tigroferoce
I think I could switch to mutt either :-). I've read that gmail IMAP support
is a little broken. Are you having problems with mutt?

------
benologist
I'm using outlook.com + mail.app to spread things out. One side benefit is you
can still get fullname@outlook.com lol.

~~~
ghuntley
Have migrated over to Outlook.com as well and can confirm that the user
interface is quite refreshing when compared to the deteriorating state that is
gmail. Be aware that Outlook.com is not 365 and there is unfortunately no paid
or premium support option, however entire domains are supported via going to
domains.live.com. Perfect for family emails/domains, etc.

After migrating I authored a plugin for Google Chrome that makes Outlook.com
your default email application and provides a button to compose a message to
quickly share a link via email.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-from-
outlookc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-from-outlookcom-
by-g/jgjbncjbianlocbolfhpanbbpaobldod?hl=en) if your using Chrome +
Outlook.com check it out.

------
adam-_-
What's wrong with gmail.com?

~~~
tigroferoce
I don't like the interface. I find it too clumsy with features I don't use.
Said this, at the moment I'm using it :-(. I used Gmelius to get rid of most
of the interface and it is usable. However I'd like a better integration with
the operating system.

